# Switching Amazon accounts



## lexie22 (Jan 22, 2009)

My dad gave me his Kindle, and I downloaded 5 books. Then, I realized that it's charging my mom's Amazon account (didn't even think about it).  So, I have to switch it to my account, and I understand how to do that, but my question is, will the books that are my Kindle now (the 5 I downloaded), still be there after I deauthorize and re-autorize?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My understanding is that the books you purchased will stay with your mom's account and won't automatically switch to yours.

I'd call customer service and explain the situation. Since you are dealing with a small number of books and a Kindle that was given to you as a gift, it is easy to understand how this situation has occurred. CS may be able to transfer the books to your account.

L


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

The same thing happened to me. It needs to be de-registered to the other account and re-registered to your account. You can do this on your own, or you could have CS walk you through it. Once it is on your account, it will go through your one-click credit card, not your parents. 

The books you have downloaded will stay on your kindle, but the media library that they are stored in may stay on your parents Amazon account - I don't know if those can be switched, you'll have to ask CS.


----------



## lexie22 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks, y'all!

I'm going to switch it right now, and hope for the best!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Report back and let us know how it goes, okay? This is how we all learn from each other!

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

lexie22 said:


> Then, I realized that it's charging my mom's Amazon account (didn't even think about it).


Cool. How often does your mom check her credit card statement?  

Mike


----------



## lexie22 (Jan 22, 2009)

It worked perfect.  My books are still there, safe and sound.

I already told her I'd pay for it.  It's actually only like $30, because 1 was free, 1 was $3, and 1 was $6.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have a look at this thread:

I've discovered something quite by accident....


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Lexie, if you just bought the books (ie., within the last 7 days), you should be able to get a refund on the ones you bought on your mom's account.  Then you'll be square with her, and you can buy them again on your own account.


----------

